# Food Sins & Confessions



## applecruncher (Nov 22, 2015)

_*Food Police: Please go away. You are NOT welcome here.*_ 


Now that I got that out of the way, this is the place to safely confess about something you ate that was BAD for you.

I’ll start. I had a good dinner today. Baked boneless/skinless chicken thigh, French style green beans. Then a few hours later I spotted something in the frig: Little Debbie Donut Sticks. (I forgot I had it) You know Little Debbie…she maintains a presence in all convenience stores.
Anyway, I ate those donut sticks, and they were goooood!! :lofl:


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh G-d bless the holy trinity...Little Debbie, Hostess and Entenmann's. The best part about donating blood around here...you can scarf two or three Little Debbie oatmeal crèmes to regain your energy


----------



## Falcon (Nov 22, 2015)

Last night  while watching the idiot box, I gorged myself on  many honey roasted Planters dry roasted peanuts. 

You simply *CAN'T* stop at ONE; it became handfuls.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 22, 2015)

Those really little bags of Fritos...I sometimes keep one in the back of the cabinet to help stop me from going to get a sub or ordering a pizza.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2015)

Safeway fresh fruit tart, ate 1/4 of it yesterday and the other 1/4 today, left some for hubby.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 22, 2015)

The other night - a whole tub of ricotta cheese, sweetened with strawberry jam -- I couldn't stop! Lock me up!


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2015)

With my family...my relations are Pennsylvania Dutch...there are certain things I'll bake and every morsel will disappear before it's even cooled off. Can't cook to save my life, but baking yeah I've got that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2015)

Just had some Vinegar and Sea Salt Kettle Chips, had to force put away the bag before I finished them off.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 22, 2015)

Chocoholics will find this hard to fathom.  I like chocolate, but I can go for long periods without having it.  I rarely eat a whole candy bar – usually only half, then save the rest.  Sometimes I have half a small bag of M&M peanuts and a Cadbury chocolate caramel egg (mmm) in a zip loc bag in the freezer and for weeks won’t touch it.  Then, when a chocolate craving strikes (usually late at night), I’ll go for it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 22, 2015)

Only once a year or I'd weigh 1000 pounds. Entenmann's Hot Cross Buns around Easter time. For a month I could eat a box a day.


----------



## imp (Nov 22, 2015)

My Mother, visiting us once while we lived outside Phoenix, baked a hand-made from scratch apple pie while I was at work. I got home earlier than my wife, as usual, started eating the daggoned pie, and wound up eating the whole thing!

Shocked my wife more than my Mother. I could  not stop! Why? No clue. Not like that usually, can take very minor portion of anything, quit at that. No idea. 

Temporary gluttony?    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Brown sugar fudge, dark fruitcake, shortbread, locally made Belgian chocolates....all to die for. This is Xmas baking season, so indulgence is mandatory.lolol. I have been consuming a considerable amount of the shortbread I made today.


----------



## jujube (Nov 22, 2015)

Ice cream is my downfall.  If there is a carton of ice cream in the freezer, I swear I can hear it calling my name all the way into the living room.


----------



## imp (Nov 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> Ice cream is my downfall.  If there is a carton of ice cream in the freezer, I swear I can hear it calling my name all the way into the living room.



Go beyond it's voice-stream, perhaps over at the neighbor's?   imp


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Brown sugar fudge, dark fruitcake, shortbread, locally made Belgian chocolates....all to die for. This is Xmas baking season, so indulgence is mandatory.lolol. I have been consuming a considerable amount of the shortbread I made today.


wow shal...I'm snacking at your house..brown sugar fudge?...that sounds right up my alley!

:woohoo:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Karen, it is awesome--butter and whipping cream.


----------



## IKE (Nov 23, 2015)

Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate, none of the fancy / high dollar brand names just a plain ole Hershey bar does it for me.......dark not white.

Two or three layer devils food cake, hostess cupcakes, vanilla ice cream hidden by a lot of Hershey's syrup........I believe I'd eat a old gym sock if you smothered it in Hershey's syrup.

Have I mentioned yet that I like chocolate ?

*​Chocolate Rules !!*


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2015)

Hot fudge sundaes. Love them made with vanilla ice cream, lots of it, and warm hot fudge, lots and lots of it. Have to ration myself to maybe once every two months.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 23, 2015)

I get a hot fudge sundae maybe once a year.  There’s a family-owned ice cream parlor not too far from where I live.  I like it to be a nice, sunny, warm day (but not too hot), so I can sit in the patio area. I like nuts (pecans or walnuts), whipped cream, and of course a cherry on top.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe four times during the summer me and my daughter will share a Magic Fountain banana split. More topping than ice cream...heavenly


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Karen, it is awesome--butter and whipping cream.



Sounds perfect!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2015)

Jelly Beans, Starburst and only Starburst.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2015)

Pizza, potatoes & cheese


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2015)

After the day I've had today and the day I'm going to have tomorrow (and no, I'm not vaguebooking......I'm just explaining that I really deserve the following), I bought a box of "Kitchen Sink" cookies at Aldi.  Peanut butter cookies with dark chocolate chunks, peanut butter chips, white chocolate chunks, pretzels and coconut.  YUMMMEEEE!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2015)

After a hard day...the sushi place the next town over...bubble tea, a mix of sushi rolls and for dessert banana tempura, ice cream and these little taro root custards.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 11, 2015)

I had Fudge Tracks ice cream with Magic Shell Fudge Topping on top. I like my ice cream loaded with everything but the kitchen sink in it!!!!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2015)

Warm gingerbread covered with lemon pudding...with four of us in the house it was gone overnight, gotta make that again soon!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 12, 2015)

IKE said:


> Chocolate, chocolate and more chocolate, none of the fancy / high dollar brand names just a plain ole Hershey bar does it for me.......dark not white.
> 
> Two or three layer devils food cake, hostess cupcakes, vanilla ice cream hidden by a lot of Hershey's syrup........I believe I'd eat a old gym sock if you smothered it in Hershey's syrup.
> 
> ...



Ike, I'm with you!  You're giving me serious cravings!  How come everything that is SO good  has to be bad for us (calories, fat, etc.)?  It's not FAIR!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2015)

That's it. I don't care that it is 11:37 pm, I am going to pig on some of my chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies!


----------



## Bobw235 (Dec 12, 2015)

Last night it was some premium Moose Tracks ice cream on top of one of my wife's amazing chocolate chip cookies.  She made this recipe out of an old cook book and these cookies are to die for.  Have to limit myself to one at a time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 12, 2015)

Found a Ben and Jerry's that is ale flavored, alas 11am is too early for ale or ice cream...but it's calling to me, afternoon snack


----------



## Misty (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2015)

That's funny. Agree, Twinkies are harmless. Except when we eat to many.
My food "sin" recently are too many  multi-grain tortilla chips, really too many. I should not be eating all those carbs, *sigh*


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 30, 2015)

We manage to be polite about the Italian pastries for New Years. Pricey and everyone loves them. So the rule is any pastry must be cut in half at the very least. For two people it's 1/4. They're big and calorie laden so 1/4 of four different kinds is satisfying. Keeps the kids from wiping out the box too.


----------

